# Question for those who sell



## Guspuppy (Oct 12, 2020)

I suddenly got the great idea of making soap for my work for Christmas since we have good company colors. The vast majority of coworkers are men, but those men have wives and there are some office women as well. My question: what is your most popular unisex scent and where do you get it? Thank you!!


----------



## amd (Oct 13, 2020)

Frosted Pinecone from NG is a nice unisex scent - both men and women have liked it. It would always work well for a Christmassy type soap.

Cherry Almond is one that surprised me as a unisex soap. I use NG's Cherry (it's strong so don't use as much as recommended) in one of the brewery soaps and it's their best seller - they order that soap every time and a double batch every time. 

NG's Cucumber Splash also goes well for both sexes for me.

WSP Nag Champa is also an equal split for my customers, but it discolors if you don't use VCS.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 14, 2020)

Lavender.  Yup. Honest. No, really.  I have 18 to 60+ year old men who love my purple and white swirly lavender as much as the women.  But I use 40/42 essential oil, mixed with BB lavender fo (most realistic fo compared to eo), not the more floral, less herbaceous scent. 40/42 is just the right amount of sweet and herbaceous to appeal to both.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 14, 2020)

I second lenarenee's suggestion of lavender. I've probably had more men buy my lavender soap than women.


----------



## Guspuppy (Oct 14, 2020)

I appreciate the replies! Could you please tell me who NG is? I assume BB is Brambleberry.

Funnily enough I myself do not like lavender AT ALL. So I’m not likely to use that, since if no one at work wants my soaps I’ll be using it myself.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 14, 2020)

Guspuppy said:


> I appreciate the replies! Could you please tell me who NG is? I assume BB is Brambleberry.
> 
> Funnily enough I myself do not like lavender AT ALL. So I’m not likely to use that, since if no one at work wants my soaps I’ll be using it myself.



Nature’s Garden.  I don’t like lavender either. But so many people.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 14, 2020)

Oatmeal Milk & Honey is a very popular unisex scent.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 14, 2020)

@cmzaha's Dragon's Blood is a really nice unisex scent. I haven't smelled other brands of DB so can't speak to those. 

If you are up for mixing something yourself, the Gentleman's Lavender blend from EOCalc.com is loved by everyone to whom I've given a bar, both men and women. It includes lavender and patchouli, but doesn't smell like either one per se.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2020)

I have had a lot of men buy Plumeria mixed with Hardwood musk by California Candle Supply. The Hardwood Musk is not my original dupe but is close. Both FO's accelerate but is worth the trouble. The combo was a top seller for me. I was going to start trying mixing the Plumeria with a little of my DB but did not get around to it. The Plumeria does not discolors and the HM or discolors to a light tan from what I remember. I do not have enough of my original HM to sell off any but have plenty of DB. You would be surprised at how many men like Plumeria. Also how many men like fragranced soaps. In my largest market, my main customer base was men. Most purchased DB, then came the tobaccos, Werewolf, Incense type, Eucalyptus, Lemongrass, Sage, and Lavender.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 15, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> You would be surprised at how many men like Plumeria. Also how many men like fragranced soaps.


I had to laugh. This is SO true. My dad loved Camay Soap. I spent years trying to duplicate that lovley scent for him.


lenarenee said:


> Lavender.  Yup. Honest. No, really.  40/42 essential oil, mixed with BB lavender fo





Misschief said:


> I second lenarenee's suggestion of lavender. I've probably had more men buy my lavender soap than women.





AliOop said:


> the Gentleman's Lavender blend from EOCalc.com is loved by everyone to whom I've given a bar, both men and women.


 I agree with all the above.


Guspuppy said:


> Funnily enough I myself do not like lavender AT ALL. So I’m not likely to use that, since if no one at work wants my soaps I’ll be using it myself.


That's dumb! LOL Excuse my candor.  You will be doing yourself a dis-service if you plan on selling only those soaps with scents you like. Lavender EO was the most popular scent when I was making soap for a wholesale customer in Mobile. You may want to think it over.

@lenarenee is on the right track, IMO and IME combining an EO with a compatible FO is a great way to get fragrances to stick. I'm currently trying WSP's EO & FO Blends. I'll be trying the 3 lavenders next. I just posted this info in the Recommendations Forum:

_*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/wsp-customer-service.81334/#post-853509*_

BTW, I used to be one of those who really didn't care that much for lavender scented soap. Now I do. I knocked it out of the park recently with a room spray scented with lavender EO and BBs Vanilla Select FO.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 15, 2020)

Not sure others consider it unisex but I've found men and women both like perfect man from NG.
Its a mens cologne type but it has a sweet, floral undertone.
I'm in the process of narrowing my FOs down to a neccessary few and perfect man is on that list.


----------



## Guspuppy (Oct 15, 2020)

> That's dumb! LOL Excuse my candor.  You will be doing yourself a dis-service if you plan on selling only those soaps with scents you like. Lavender EO was the most popular scent when I was making soap for a wholesale customer in Mobile. You may want to think it over.


 Sorry, you misunderstood my question. I merely want to make a single large batch of unisex soap to give to coworkers for Christmas. I have no desire to sell and if my coworkers choose not to take any soap I will be left with a large amount for my own personal (or family) use. I think it is in no way “dumb” to only use a scent I may like myself in this situation.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 15, 2020)

Guspuppy said:


> Sorry, you misunderstood my question. I merely want to make a single large batch of unisex soap to give to coworkers for Christmas. I have no desire to sell and if my coworkers choose not to take any soap I will be left with a large amount for my own personal (or family) use. I think it is in no way “dumb” to only use a scent I may like myself in this situation.


I stand corrected. My apologies.  I plead COVID Brain.


----------



## SoapMedic (Nov 3, 2020)

Guspuppy, I promise you, your co-workers will all take your soap (unless they have sensitivities, in which case there is no fragrance that will work for them).  It's a heartfelt, handmade gift: everyone will take it and appreciate your thoughtfulness (some people will quietly re-gift it, but it will bring joy to more people then!).  It's truly the thought that counts. Put a little ribbon on it with an ingredients tag. 99% of them will be thrilled and impressed.


----------



## Angie Gail (Nov 3, 2020)

Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey from WSP - This smells mild and very clean 








						Crafter
					

You asked and we delivered! Customers wanted a less expensive Oatmeal, Milk & Honey that matched other popular versions. <br>Decadent and soothing notes of raw honey, tonka bean, whipped vanilla cream and almond milk.




					www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 3, 2020)

Vanilla. In my experience, women tend to be much more concerned about "feminine" vs "masculine" scents. 

IMO basically anything but florals are unisex. I'm actually putting lavender in the "herb" category here vs floral b/c lavender is definitely unisex. And a floral mixed with something to make it less flowery can also be unisex.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 3, 2020)

Guspuppy said:


> Funnily enough I myself do not like lavender AT ALL. So I’m not likely to use that, since if no one at work wants my soaps I’ll be using it myself.



Which is great if you are only making soap for yourself, but if you are in business, not so much.  It would be like having a chocolate shop and not selling white chocolate because you think it's gross.  When I started out, I hadn't planned on making lavender soap because I'm allergic to it...my sinuses get clogged up, I get a bad headache and I itch.  But there are a lot of folks who like lavender so I set out to find one that I can work with with the least amount of side effects.  With that said, I'm not recommending anyone make something that they absolutely detests or have severe reaction to, but if I only made soaps that I liked, I wouldn't be making very many soaps.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2020)

Lavender mixed with WSP Vanilla Bean Noel was another Unisex big seller for me. It was also the only Vanilla that sold for me.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 3, 2020)

I just used White Sage and Lavender from Candle Science and it is really nice ( and I hate lavender too @Guspuppy).  I did 70% of the FO with 30% Lemongrass EO and it's turned out a nice herbal fresh that is not too lavender-y.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Nov 4, 2020)

I can't stand lavender but I have customers demand it so I have to give in. I actually have two men that will order an entire batch of lavender for themselves, 16 bars all for them. And they both (they don't even know each other) keep it in their dressers so their clothes pick up the scent.


----------

